
Currently Enrolled in Startup School – Need Help - wesleylong
Hoping you can fill out this 2 question &quot;less than 2 minute&quot; preliminary survey.  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;simplelistco   Thanks!
======
barry-cotter
You used a link shortener. This is an abomination. Your survey is so short and
provides so little context that any answers are meaningless because you have
no idea if the people who fill out the survey are actually willing to buy
anything. The last question is a signup for your email list and mandatory for
completing the survey. I doubt anyone actually completed the survey.

That was awful. Find someone who you think has the problem you’re trying to
solve, whatever that is and talk to them. Notice I have no idea what problem
you’re trying to solve?

Before doing a survey talk to people in your target market, lots of them. Once
you actually have a clue maybe do a survey, maybe find someone who will pay
for what you say you’re going to do, or sign a letter of intent on that nice
company letterhead saying they will buy it once you’ve made it.

Good luck. You’re working towards your goals. Hope you achieve them. Stop
using so many exclamation marks. You’re not 12.

~~~
wesleylong
Thank you for your responses and your time.

~~~
barry-cotter
Good luck. I’ve been reading this site for over a decade and have not done
1/100 as much as you have just by enrolling in startup school and just trying
to have an idea and work on it.

Ideas that you could use instead of simplelist

Baselang.com for any language that isn’t Spanish. The cost structure is
amazing and the target market for language learning is huge.

Starfall.com that is actually updated and isn’t still in Adobe Flash. It’s
practically abandoned but the whole school licences are _expensive_. That’s
real passive income.

~~~
wesleylong
This may be an odd request, but I really appreciate your perspective and total
honesty - it is refreshing. Wondering if we could connect offline - would love
to show you behind the curtain and get your objective take on what we are
working on. LMK. Either way, thank you again for what you have already
provided by way of feedback - truly valuable! (just one)

~~~
barry-cotter
Sure. My email address is

barrypcotter

@icloud.com

------
wesleylong
[http://bit.ly/simplelistco](http://bit.ly/simplelistco)

